
Russia launches sub that will carry doomsday nuke drone torpedo - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/04/russia-launches-sub-that-will-carry-doomsday-nuke-drone-torpedo/
======
whenchamenia
If you designed a craft to tap undersea cables, what would it look like?

